

Thunderhub: "What happens if you give commit access to absolutely anyone?" - timf
https://github.com/jeresig/thunderhub

======
timf
"What happens if you give commit access to absolutely anyone? Let's find out!"
- <http://ejohn.org/apps/thunderhub/>

~~~
icefox
Change the link in the article title to that

------
benatkin
I added a gh-pages branch and found that GitHub pages is enabled.

<http://jeresig.github.com/thunderhub/>

------
riffraff
you get pugs at its zenit

